# Folk-Musik!?!



## Hanzo93 (29. April 2012)

Hi,

Ich bin ein Fan von FOLK, z.B.Dropkick Murphy, Dallas Davidson, Flatfoot56, Die Apokalyptischen Reiter und Heidevolk.
Nun fragt ihr euch sicherlich NA und?
Naja ich würde gerne von euch ein paar vorschläge von Bands hören die in diese Genre/s reinpassen.

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Memphys (29. April 2012)

Flogging Molly und Runrig in Richtung Dropkick Murphys... die nächsten beiden kenn ich nicht. Zu den beiden andern fallen mir spontan noch Subway to Sally, In Extremo, Saltatio Mortis, Equilibrium, Feuerschwanz und Ensiferum ein. Auch wenn das teilweise schon wieder ein etwas anderes Genre sein dürfte, für mich gehört das alles in diese Richtung 

Edit: 
Anspieltipps:


Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwun83po2u4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPaz0p2dpEk

Subway to Sally
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7PeyegMxdg

In Extremo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHrAEH7_tr0

Saltatio Mortis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAXfERWQVx8

Equilibrium
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh_aQc2tR5o

Feuerschwanz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wwz7WA-nxUg

Ensiferum
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ne42imPIlm8


----------



## Hanzo93 (29. April 2012)

Memphys schrieb:


> Flogging Molly und Runrig in Richtung Dropkick Murphys... die nächsten beiden kenn ich nicht. Zu den beiden andern fallen mir spontan noch Subway to Sally, In Extremo, Saltatio Mortis, Equilibrium, Feuerschwanz und Ensiferum ein. Auch wenn das teilweise schon wieder ein etwas anderes Genre sein dürfte, für mich gehört das alles in diese Richtung
> [/spoiler]



Geht mir genauso für mich ist das eine Genre auch, wenn dem nicht so ist. Allerdings habe ich ja Genre/s geschrieben ^^ 

In Extremo und Subway to Sally kannte ich schon, aber die anderen noch nicht sie  hören sich aufjedenfall gut an werd mal gucken das ich mirn paar Alben  von den anhöre.
Danke.


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (30. April 2012)

Dann sollte dir Fiddler´s Green auch gefallen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOtLbwjKhOg


----------



## der_yappi (1. Mai 2012)

Hanzo93 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich bin ein Fan von FOLK, z.B.Dropkick Murphy, Dallas Davidson, Flatfoot56, Die Apokalyptischen Reiter und Heidevolk.
> Nun fragt ihr euch sicherlich NA und?
> ...



Wobei das eher Folk-ROCK ist.

Wenns "normaler / richtiger" Folk sein soll:
The Dubliners

The Dubliners - Spanish Lady - YouTube
The Dubliners - Molly Malone - YouTube
The Dubliners - Molly Malone - YouTube

Was mir sonst noch einfällt:
Across The Border
(die kommen fast direkt aus der Nachbarschaft von mir)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BkFN4ybg4c

Rumjacks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDTQQWSmo8s&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kvMvnu8hIY&feature=related

Ruhiger und "schmalziger"
Celtic Woman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGBLwBei1ec
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxyoH1AtRf8&feature=related


----------



## Memphys (1. Mai 2012)

Dirty_Sanchez schrieb:


> Dann sollte dir Fiddler´s Green auch gefallen
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOtLbwjKhOg


 
Verdammt, die hab ich ganz vergessen, dabei hab ich die Anfang des Jahres noch live gesehen. Die sind echt gut ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj41xZHA5Eg&feature=related

Das ist auch echt genial.

Und sonst fällt mir grad noch Coppelius ein... ist zwar nicht so richtig meins, aber vllt. gefällts ja dir:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-Hk5lH4cCY

Und dann fehlt, wenn ich schon StS, InEx und Saltatio Mortis nenne, auch noch Schandmaul (das Video ist zwar irgendwie komisch aber egal):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qimEJ73UZnM

Und, zum guten Schluss, mal eine Band die nicht so wirklich bekannt ist (bin mir aber mal wieder nicht so richtig sicher mitm Genre :/)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ozwNUH3Zt8


----------



## Zoon (2. Mai 2012)

StS, InEX ???

Wie die noch wirklich Folk gemacht haben muss schon einige Lichtjahre hersein, jetzt haben sie sich genauso in belanglosen Bands eingeordnet bei denen man behauptet blos weil einer mit ner Fiedel und nem Methorn auf der Bühne zu stehen gleich Folk zu machen...  soweit kommts noch 

Ich verstehe darunter eher was wie: Of the Wand and the Moon, Evi Vine, 9 Welten, Wardruna, Rome, wers ganz klassisch mag Matt Howden, oder mit mehr Rhythmus In the Nursery.


----------



## Hanzo93 (4. Mai 2012)

Oh man da schaut man mal ein paar tage nciht rein und schon passiert sowas.

Da werde ich heute genügend Lieder Probehören können^^. Freut mich das sich auch für diese Musikrichtung eine Gruppe gefunden hat.


----------



## Painkiller (4. Mai 2012)

Mir taugen die Dropkick Murphys am meisten! Live sind die der Hammer! Bierdusche FTW! 



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-64CaD8GXw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo3D4OCqPXc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYsGolGGwtU


----------



## pibels94 (4. Mai 2012)

die Apokalyptischen Reiter passen mit in das Genre


----------



## Painkiller (4. Mai 2012)

@ TE

Der Soundtrack von "The Boondock Saints" (Der blutige Pfad Gottes)

Release the Hounds: Boondock Saints: Amazon.de: Musik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2hPUQNhMVo


----------

